# Whisky liquids



## BWS (7/3/16)

Anyone know a good one ? Or I could just do this 

Whisky e juice


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

TFA have a Kentucky Bourbon. I have some on order. I am also keen to try knock up a batch of something 'boozy' if it turns out OK I will give you a shout and send some. Otherwise just get some of the concentrate and mix away.


----------



## Wesley (30/3/16)

@Oupa at Vapour Mountain has a really good one:

www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/whiskey/

Brandy too:

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/brandy/


----------

